# Help me resolve decision to move from ActionTec to Airport Extreme



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

I recently had FIOS setup at my home. In my garage is the ONT and a cable line is run from the ONT to the ActionTec router in the basement. I'd like to remove the ActionTec from the equation, by running an Cat6e cable direct from the ONT to the Apple Airport Extreme Base Station. That will serve as the hub for my wired, wireless setup. I've got wired Cat6e from the basement to my (2) Premiere XL's. I also have (2) TiVo HD's, which currently do not have a wired connection, outside of a coaxial cable.


If I remove the ActionTec, will this affect my TiVo's in any way?
I've seen references to MOCA. Can someone explain in layman's terms how/why I might use that? Is there a way to get an Internet connection from coaxial with an adapter?

If anyone can offer up any advice, I'd welcome it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Switching from the Actiontec to your own router won't impact your Tivos. It will impact any Verizon STBs you have (if any) as they won't be able to retrieve programming data or do VOD.

MoCA is basically a networking standard that allows networking over the coax wire (instead of running additional ethernet, wireless, or powerline, etc). This functionality is built into the Actiontec router. It is Verizon's method of offering the above mentioned services (guide data to their boxes, VOD, widgets, etc.) and why removing their router would remove those services from their boxes. But if you don't use their boxes, it doesn't matter.

There's no advantage in using MoCA for the Tivos already set up with cat6. Ethernet is the best possible connection. For the TivoHDs, if their wireless signals are weak, MoCA would be an improvement, and you can get MoCA adapters and have them operating that way, as long as the Actiontec is still on the network.

But if the wireless signal is strong on those boxes, then it isn't all that necessary.

If you want, I believe it's possible to have both routers working, with the Actiontec as a secondary router for MoCA operation, but the folks on the DLSR Forum, along with their Fios FAQ section would be much more helpful than I would be in getting that going: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzfiostv

Pro tips: If you decide to use MoCA, a cheaper option than buying new moca adapters is to buy used Actiontec routers off of ebay and put them in bridge mode. (There are specific instructions on how to do that as well on the DSLR site.)

Also, if you haven't already, activating the ethernet port on the ONT may require a phone call. Most Fios TV installations are coax by default and the ethernet port is left inactive. This should be fixable over the phone.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You can have both routers working easily. With the Actiontec first, or the actiontec second. At least this has been the case with the Actiontec and my Dlink routers I've used with FiOS the last five years. I had zero issues with the AT connected to my ONT and my DLinks WAN port connected to the AT LAN port. And I had zero issues with the Dlink connected to the ONT and the AT WAN port connected to the DLINK LAN port. Although now I typically only use one router since I don't have any FIOS STBs any more. But in either configuration when I used both, it had no adverse effect on speed or latency for my 60+ devices on my network.


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

I use the airport with my TiVo. Damn good router with impressive coverage. Surprised me really.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Desenting Opinion Alert:

I find the ActionTec MI424-WR to be THE MOST CAPABLE box I've ever used.

It has tremendous capabilities, features, and is highly configurable.

I rely on my ActionTec to do all kinds of things that none of the other "Home" router makers can do. (OpenDNS restrictions on specific PCs, different DNS servers for different PCs, DNS server, very granular QoS rules, etc.)

My kids still believe the internet "Closes" at 10:00PM, becaue I implemented a Time-rule Firewall in the Actiontec to prevent their PC and WiFi devices from getting internet access. 

I had "Guest" wireless networking working on my ActionTec YEARS before any of the Home routers (D-Link / Cisco Linksys / NetGear / etc) had any such capability.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

The Airport Extreme is an excellent router. However, I would not purchase one right now.

Why not? Well, the current version of the Time Machine and the Airport Extreme have been out for almost a year. Wireless 802.11ac (the successor to 802.11n) is just coming out. Moreover, Mac OS Mountain Lion is coming out before the end of July. Apple announced new laptops at its world wide developers conference last month, but didn't update the iMac, Mac Mini, or Time Machine and Airport Express.

All signs point to a newer, more capable Airport Express within the next two to three weeks. There's a chance that I'm wrong, but I wouldn't buy an Airport Express just yet.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

JimboG said:


> Apple announced new laptops at its world wide developers conference last month, but didn't update the iMac, Mac Mini, or Time Machine and Airport Express.
> 
> All signs point to a newer, more capable Airport Express within the next two to three weeks. There's a chance that I'm wrong, but I wouldn't buy an Airport Express just yet.


wrong:

http://www.itproportal.com/2012/06/12/apple-updates-airport-express-at-wwdc/


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

JimboG said:


> Wireless 802.11ac (the successor to 802.11n) is just coming out.


After getting burned on "Draft N" products, no way I'm going to buy any Draft 11ac products.

I'll be waiting until the standard is ratified.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Why would anyone select a router that is not gigabit capable?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vurbano said:


> Why would anyone select a router that is not gigabit capable?


Because most people don't run gigabit networks. I've been running gigabit since 2001. But there were no gigabit routers back then, at least not consumer. So I continued using a PC as a DHCP server like I did in the 90's and upgraded the NICs to gigabit(which was unfortunately expensive then) Finally a few years later(2004 I think) when Gigabit routers appeared I got a Dlink DGL4300 and stopped using a DHCP server. Which lowered my power usage tremendously. Then when the DGL4500 came out with a gigabit WAN port (The DGL4300 had a 100BT WAN and gigabit ports for the devices)I picked that up. Now I'm considering replacing that router after five years with an ASUS RT-N56U since I am also thinking about getting the FIOS 150/65 tier for the faster upload and the ASUS handles over 150 times the number of simultaneous connections as my old DLink DGL4500 does(32K vs 200)

Anyway, you average person does not use gigabit routers and really doesn't even need them anyway. My GF is a perfect example. I set her up with a Dlink DIR-615 router. It only has 100BT ports and that is all she needs for her S3 boxes and her PCs. The S3 boxes have slow transfer rates between them and she only has a DSL line. Even if I could finally convince her to get FiOS, she still wouldn't need a gigabit router.


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

JimboG said:


> The Airport Extreme is an excellent router. However, I would not purchase one right now.
> 
> Why not? Well, the current version of the Time Machine and the Airport Extreme have been out for almost a year. Wireless 802.11ac (the successor to 802.11n) is just coming out. Moreover, Mac OS Mountain Lion is coming out before the end of July. Apple announced new laptops at its world wide developers conference last month, but didn't update the iMac, Mac Mini, or Time Machine and Airport Express.
> 
> All signs point to a newer, more capable Airport Express within the next two to three weeks. There's a chance that I'm wrong, but I wouldn't buy an Airport Express just yet.


Apple just released the airport express two (three?) weeks ago. You think another is coming?

I just want one with AirPlay video. The current one just does audio


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

I bought them because they were the first to come out with 802.11n 5ghz which I used for streaming. Then I just extended the network. No QOS, last I know, on the Apple Router.

I switched to the Netgear Powerline Adapters. I have one hooked into my fios router. Then I have three others around the house. They make a more expensive switch model but I just attached a dumb Asus switch if I needed more ports. The model I chose is the XAVB5101. This is like the third generation I think (not sure). I get over 100Mb at each station around the house, better than my coax. It is very consistent. Of course your electrical wiring has to be up to snuff. You need to be on the same phase too or buy one of those boxes to connect your two phases in your house.

There are other brands that are rated higher but I'm very happy with my choice. I actually got money back after selling all ny routers.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had Actiontec MoCA devices for about two years and they work great. What doesn't work is the cheap Chinese power supplies they supply with them. 5 VDC @ 3 amps is somewhat difficult to come by, but ebay can fill your needs if you look hard enough. I've had two power supplies fail in two years for three MoCA adapters.

Unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice. Very helpful. Called Verizon and they informed me I could do a Network Port Configuration without a service call, once the Airport was in place. I purchased an Apple Extreme Base Station (refurbished) from Apple for $129. I was surprised to hear the ActionTec I have doesn't support Gigabit ethernet? I stream movies from my server using Plex, so I'm guessing this upgrade to the AEBS should pay dividends in that area.

I have two older Airport Express modules that I had in the past used for AirPlay. Those will be converted to extend the wireless coverage in my home. I still might find a place for the ActionTec (since Verizon won't take it back) as an additional bridge, should I need Moca support down the road.

Any recommendation on a good switch? I recently had some remodeling done, so my house is wired throughout with Cat6e. Using this TrendNet switch and this PoE switch for video cameras.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

the newer actiontecs do support gigabit


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Fofer said:


> wrong:
> 
> http://www.itproportal.com/2012/06/12/apple-updates-airport-express-at-wwdc/


Argh, Airport Express is different from Airport Extreme. Plus, Jim is dumb.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

compnurd said:


> the newer actiontecs do support gigabit


They had me outfitted with an older model.

I'm seeing speeds roughly twice as fast --- wirelessly. Hard wired Internet speed is similar.

Process was relatively painless. Required a second call to Verizon. Apparently you need a tier two to configure the ONT for ethernet.


----------

